# portal vein



## cynthiabrown (May 3, 2012)

can i bill out suture portal vein with whipple? dr did not injury it, tumor invaded it   thanks in advance


----------



## cmartin (May 3, 2012)

Yes. Be sure to include the 2ndary neoplasm dx code for the repair. 35221 is not bundled w/any of the Whipple codes in NCCI.


----------

